# SSD im 4k-Bereich zu langsam, iastor anstelle von msahci ?!



## kaisper (24. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Liebes Forum,
in meinem Rechner befindet sich seit wenigen Stunden eine SSD. Ich richtete mich bei der Einrichtung an die hier so ausführlich Foren Themen. Direkt nach der Windows Installation stimmten die Werte meiner SSD laut AS SSD auch jedoch nachdem ich den Intel Treiber installiert hatte habe ich im 4K-Bereich mit rund 14 MB/s zuwenig und auch die Zugriffszeiten lassen zu wünschen übrig. Ebenfalls ist mir aufgefallen das bei AS SSD nicht msahci angezeigt wird sondern iastor. Gibt es eine Lösung ohne noch mal das System neuaufzusetzen oder nicht ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Dezember 2010)

So ungewöhnlich ist dein 4k Wert nicht. Der hängt sehr stark mit der Performance deines Systems zusammen. Vor allem am Energiesparmodus oder ob dein System übertaktet ist oder nicht. Schallte mal in Windows auf höchstleisung dann müsste der 4k Wert auch wider steigen. Im normal Betrieb fallen dir die Schwankungen aber nicht auf das ist jetzt nur der Benchmark der dich verunsichert. Deine Werte sind absolut normal!


----------



## kaisper (25. Dezember 2010)

mein Vergleich beruht auf diesen Werten Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger von den ich jedoch erheblich abweiche. Es irritiert mich vorallem da ich ähnlich Werte hatte bevor ich den Intel RST Treiber installiert habe
Edit: Eine Änderung auf Höchste Leistung brachte kein Erfolg. Ich denke es liegt am Treiber. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den von Windows zu verwenden ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Dezember 2010)

ah jo, schmeis den intel Treiber einfach wieder runter und win7 nimmt dann automatisch den MSAHCI Treiber.


----------



## kaisper (25. Dezember 2010)

hmm als das runterschmeißen brachte nur eine geringere Verbesserung im 4k-Read dafürkonnte die Read-Zugriffszeit nicht mehr ermittelt werden und meine SSD wird inkorrekt erkannt =/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Dezember 2010)

Deine Werte sind im Prinzip ok, die 4k Werte schwanke oft eine wenig. Das kommt sehr stark darauf an was für Programme in Hintergrund noch mit laufen und ob die Energiesparfunktionen der CPU aktive sind.


----------



## kaisper (25. Dezember 2010)

ich gebe mich jetzt damit zufrieden die Platte is ja trotzdem schön schnell. Nutze sogar den Intel Treiber mit dem erziele ich im schnitt etwas bessere Ergebnisse also was solls. danke für die Hilfe


----------



## kaisper (27. Dezember 2010)

Hiermit möchte ich den Thread noch mal reaktivieren und zwar ist auf meiner SSD die Firmware 1.25 meint ihr ich sollte sie einfach mal updaten wenn es mitlerweile schon 1.60 gibt ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Dezember 2010)

Ein Update ist eigentlich immer zu empfehlen, weil meistens Probleme behoben werden!


----------



## kaisper (27. Dezember 2010)

muss mich korrigieren ich glaube das 1.60 update ist glaube ich doch nur für die erste Vertex Generation ich sollte mit 1.25 aktuell sein


----------



## roheed (27. Dezember 2010)

> muss mich korrigieren ich glaube das 1.60 update ist glaube ich doch nur für die erste Vertex Generation ich sollte mit 1.25 aktuell sein



jop! Für die vertex 2 ist die version 1.25 die neuste!
1.6 ist für die älteren OCZ


----------

